# 9/1 squirrel



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

went out this mornin,what a sunrise seen 8deer on the quad ride in at 6am
had a real nice buck right at sunrise walk down the logging road right in ft of me at 20yrds nice big 10pt:!
right 7am seen 1st one run up a hickery tree never 2 be seen again lol,then at 8:15 as i was eating my pb&j sandwich #2 showed up on a log at about 15yrds looking away from me, 1st shot thru the back of neck and out the lower chin thing took off up a tree stopped at 1st limb an i hit it in the back leg an it dropped.i was cleaning it when i spotted #3 AN #4 no shots at either one of them.they went up in some hugh oaks
as i was loading up the 4x4 in the camp ground #5 run up a cherry tree and started eating away,so i get 2 with in like 20yrds of the tree an i spot it a y in the tree 1 shot thru the head an out the back #2 in the bag! home by noon
all in all not a bad day 2 start off the season
mrtwister


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

good job with the pistol, you saw more than i did, saw one gray and got him. hit him behind the shoulder he ran up and around the tree and leaped off to another tree and died in midair, boy than varmit was a strong critter,boy it got hot quick out there today..


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice shootin'!


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

very nice!!! got to love a good shoot'in Ruger


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

i,m to old and shake and blind to us a rifle or pistol any more. i use a old 12 ga. noble pump u have to load one shell in chamber at a time. any body out there have one off these nobles have the same problem, or any idea,s? thans, going to hit the wood mondat moring if not raining to bad.


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Good shootin! 
I have to use my 10/22 or shotgun, can't hold the pistols still anymore.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

me and granddauger hit the woods about 5:30 am , rain and wind had us back home making biscuit and grave. rain should be out in about an hour. going to try again. any,of u,ll ever use squiirrel calls. i know dragging 2 1/2 bolts across each other makes the sound off squirrels cutting nuts. ant of u,ll have any tips. the squirrel call i,ve got sounds like a mad duck.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I use one of the calls where u hit the back of it to make it bark then has a thing on the end you blow to make a squeal cry. The bark gets them talking for me, tap it two or three times and wait then repeat till they start up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

willl round 2 went like this; rain stopped, me and my granddaugter got all settled in a good spot. 20 min. later here came about 2000 birds , right in the only trees we could find that had nuts. well the bird thing pasted , and lo- and- behold here came about tree hugers (u know save the whales and kill all unwanted babies ) doing the weekend green earth camping/hiking thing. ( hunting east fork ) so we moved to a spot i never hunted before, and man it was on. tree rat ever where , nuts and cut,in ever where. windy condiction and me not knowing the woods that well, end up truly seeing 3 shot 2 came home with one. that second one hit the ground hard, solid hit big time. where he whent , i have no idea. but did find a realy nice place to hunt . not to bad of a day . hope u,all had a good one?


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

boonecreek said:


> willl round 2 went like this; rain stopped, me and my granddaugter got all settled in a good spot. 20 min. later here came about 2000 birds , right in the only trees we could find that had nuts. well the bird thing pasted , and lo- and- behold here came about tree hugers (u know save the whales and kill all unwanted babies ) doing the weekend green earth camping/hiking thing. ( hunting east fork ) so we moved to a spot i never hunted before, and man it was on. tree rat ever where , nuts and cut,in ever where. windy condiction and me not knowing the woods that well, end up truly seeing 3 shot 2 came home with one. that second one hit the ground hard, solid hit big time. where he whent , i have no idea. but did find a realy nice place to hunt . not to bad of a day . hope u,all had a good one?


yea the one i got only got the rubber thing on the back with no mouth peice. either i don,t know how to use it or it a peace of junk.!#


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

boonecreek said:


> yea the one i got only got the rubber thing on the back with no mouth peice. either i don,t know how to use it or it a peace of junk.!#


Pull the bellows off to make the distress call. Good instructions here. He is a little off screen at first but gets centered better as he goes along. This video teaches you how to use a squirrel call. All the way from Barking to the distress call. Using the Lohman Bark Squirrel Call.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

wupeeee, that the same kind of call i got. thank for the vedio.


----------

